# Premium Data - Amibroker - Getting Started



## pavilion103 (9 March 2011)

I just downloaded my 3 week trial of premium data. 

I have installed and integrated it all. 

The most recent data however is 4/3/2011. I have 3 questions:

1. Is it because I am using the trial version that the data is a week or so delayed?

2. If not how do I get up to date data?

3. Do I have to update it manually each day or does it automatically do this when I start it up?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## AlterEgo (10 March 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> 3. Do I have to update it manually each day or does it automatically do this when I start it up?




Not sure about the trial version, however you normally just start up the Premium Data application, click "update" and it updates your data up to the current date.


----------



## titl4 (10 March 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> ...........
> 
> The most recent data however is 4/3/2011. I have 3 questions:
> 
> ...



1. No.  The trial version is the same as the 'paid' version.
2.  From the opening screen, select 'Updates' from the tabs at the top and then the 'Update' button on the right of the new screen

Cheers .......... Alan


----------



## pavilion103 (10 March 2011)

titl4 said:


> 1. No.  The trial version is the same as the 'paid' version.
> 2.  From the opening screen, select 'Updates' from the tabs at the top and then the 'Update' button on the right of the new screen
> 
> Cheers .......... Alan




Thanks guys. All sorted.


----------



## pavilion103 (16 June 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a premium data or Amibroker question: Does anyone know how to get charts up for companies that are no longer trading. There are a few from 2008 that aren't coming up and I'm unsure if there is a way to get them?


----------



## Richard Dale (17 June 2011)

Firstly you'll need to have purchased the historical data that includes delisted stocks.  The database that comes with the free trial does not include any delisted stocks.

We have a couple of different procedures depending upon whether you are looking at ASX or US stocks - please contact support@premiumdata.net

Lastly, we are also testing the next generation of our data updating program that provides significantly improved performance and also a native plugin to AmiBroker... We are seeking current users that would like to become alpha testers in this area.  Such new features include dividends, automatic background updating, new exchanges, data padding configuration, "total return" chars, unadjusted closing prices etc.  Please also contact us on support@premiumdata.net if you are a current user that is interested in the new product.


----------

